# Almani S7 10" Sub.



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

Has anyone heard one of these ? I found it on Ebay for $75.00 each and couldn't resist trying them out so I bought 2.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

i'm usually pretty leary of any company that doesn't post T/S numbers for their drivers on the website.


----------



## betterbelizeit (Oct 4, 2009)

Aliante, but go for the 12" if you could find them.


----------



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

JayBee said:


> i'm usually pretty leary of any company that doesn't post T/S numbers for their drivers on the website.


I agree but I allready have a box I can use and for that amount of money I figured why not.


----------



## cbrunhaver (Jun 28, 2006)

If you're curious, you can email the OEM / ODM for parameters.

JLD audio


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

cbrunhaver said:


> If you're curious, you can email the OEM / ODM for parameters.
> 
> JLD audio


Honestly looks like run-of-the-mill Pyle/Legacy/Boss stuff...


----------



## cbrunhaver (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree that the blingy / flea market look is a bit off putting for the type of people on this forum. However, I have seen a cutaway view on this and some details a your or so ago and it looked pretty good, especially for the price listed the this thread.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

craaaaaaaap


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

cbrunhaver said:


> If you're curious, you can email the OEM / ODM for parameters.
> 
> JLD audio


Interesting!
JLD audio


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

their subs make noise while they are working, but overall very low end in my experience.....most of my experience is looking at them in shops and help a neighbor kid put a set in his car.


----------

